# Omega Speedsonic



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

*Some of you may remember my Speedsonic from a month or so again.*

I was selling it , then i wasn't. Truth is i was never really happy with case, also the caseback, although the right one was actually for the GP version and was marked as such on the inside. :nono:

With some ( lots of ) help from Tom ( thanks mate!! ) in sourcing me another case, and then arranging to take it to STS for me, who not only refinished the case correctly, but also managed to find me the correctly marked case back, i have finally got it back together.

I think you will see from the pics STS have done an excellent job and turned it around very quickly. I for one am very impressed.

Having already fitted a NOS dial and hands to the movement , amongst other parts, i have also managed to find a NOS 22mm period Omega leather strap to go with the NOS period buckle i already had.

The watch is now, IMHumbleO, almost as it would have been 35 yrs ago.

*But i will let you lot decide whether i am right.....*














































*Would appreciate your honest comments....not that i would expect anything less.*

Regards Keith


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Well, what can you say.....

Thats about as good as it gets really isnt it!

Very well done in not accepting second best and getting it to this point...

Well worth it...


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

Now that is gorgeous :wub:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Just stunning Keith! As Jase says... as good as it gets...


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Stunning - enough said


----------



## Steve R (Sep 29, 2007)

As above... lovely lovely lovely! :thumbsup:

Are there 'before' pictures anywhere?

That really is fantastic... I'm extremely jealous! :lol:

S.


----------



## Zessa (Apr 9, 2008)

Stunning Keith!

Seeing the quality of the finish...might just have to send mine to STS....

Mike


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Very, very nice Keith. :wub:

Rich


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

Very nice, well done, job.

Bertrand


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Superb Keith, I might just trust STS with my Railmaster :yes:


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2008)

Stunning !

With almost enough left over bits to make up a frankenwatch.


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

:jawdrop:

:wub:

:thumbup:

(I don't have the words)


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

It was a super watch before, now it's superb :thumbup:


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Thanks all.

You have confirmed my own thoughts.

I have never gone this lengths before with a watch, also, to be honest, always thinking it rather a bit OTT to go to all that trouble.....

I now stand firmly corrected, once i had replaced the dial etc...the other bits just started to look out of place, and although nobody else could see...i knew what was written on the caseback was not quite right......sad i know!

The watch just has a totally different quality now.

I may well..once funds allow, send my SeaMaster Mariner down to STS soon as well.

I think that i may have started down a path of no return!!!!!  I can definately see my collection shrinking further to allow for the pampering of other peices.

Keith


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Keith

That is SO lovely.... :tongue2:


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Now that's a huge improvement mate, well done and well worth that extra bit of effort in my book.

And something else for me to slobber over next Friday too! I'll bring my Bienne restored MKII down and we can compare the case refinishing.

God we're a sad bunch :blink: but happy in our own little way I guess .

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

That's a beut, not only is it an Omgea but it's an electric.... a perfect marriage in my eyes :yes:


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Mate

It looks the business! that case really sets it off! I would be surprised if a nicer one exists out there! great pics too!

Cheers Tom


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Once again Keith another stunning watch to add to your fantastic collection.

Congratulations :thumbup:


----------

